# Honey bees?



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just noticed that we have a bee hive building in out generator housing. I tried to take as many pictures as I could, but it's hard to ask a bee to hold still. Do these terrible pictures look like honey bees?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

wasp


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup a wasp yellow jackets looks like to me.
Go to Home Depot on Court street, Look for a can of *Spectride Pro Wasp and hornet spray. *White can black cap red lettering on it. Is a contact killer so spray it around the entrance and it will kill them for 4 weeks as they come and go if not washed off by rain (not likely any time soon) or lawn sprinklers.

If you still see them after 4 weeks spray again try to spray inside the entrance too.


 Al


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you! Just wanted to make sure if they were the honey guys I'd call someone out to save them. Now that I know they are the enemy. They are dead meat


----------

